# Update on Sassy



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sassy,the feral adopted by a friend of mine,is doing great. She still isn't big on petting,but she's showing affection,rubbing against people,giving the occasional kitty kiss... She still attacks her food,though. Literally. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great progress!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is great news. God bless the person who is willing and patient to take on a cat which needs work! Most people want the instant perfect cat. There are good souls in this world. Including you, for helping Sassy!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

With her quick reflexes,that bowl doesn't stand a chance of escape!


----------

